# الرد على شبه كيف يتم رشم المراة ردا على معاذ عليان



## سرجيوُس (23 أبريل 2011)

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نعمه وسلام من ملك السلام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى
اتدرون حينما يكون فى ايد الطفل خاتم غالى الثمن,فماذا يكون رد فعله؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سوف يلقى به فالارض لا يعرف قيمته  بل وقد يرميه  فالطين, هكذا الحال مع المسلمين قد شوهو الخاتم ولكن  الفرق بين هذا وذاك ان هذا الخاتم لا يتشوه لانه مسحة الهيه وهبه الله  لاولاده كثير ما اتصفح المواقع الاسلاميه واجد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شىء غريب وعناوين اغرب من الخيال لا  قيمه له وكله كذب وافترائات فها هى العاده من ا[FONT=&quot]تباع الشيطان[/FONT] فعنده الكذب مباح  فثلاث منهم الحرب فتابع الشيطان يظن انه فى حرب معنا لذلك يكذب ويلوى الحقائق  ولان[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]تابع الشيطان[/FONT] غير دارس لاى شىء فالمسيحيه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وااكد  غير دارس فهو مجرد ناقل فقط شوه صورة المعموديه وطقس الرشم بالميرون واخذو يصيحون هنا وهناك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قائلين *طقس رشم المراة فالمسيحية*  وتناقلت المواقع كافه وقد رئينا *نحن كخدام الرب وبصفتنا شمامسه ولنا درايه  كافيه باللاهوت الطقسى* اردنا التوضيح فقط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كيف يتم رشم المراة فالمسيحية ولكن  ما اشد انتباهى شىء واحد فقط ان الشيطان يتم جحده فالمعموديه ويكون الشيطان  فى قمه غضبه عند عماد احد الافراد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لانه يعلم انه بذلك قد لبس المسيح فالشيطان يرفض بشتى الطرق ان يمنع الناس  عن العماد ففكر وتصرف قائلا* كيف تترك المراة المسيحية نفسه للرشم بالميرون  والعماد على يد رجل كل هذا على لسان المسلم ظنا فى فكرة المتدنى والنجس ان الرشم يتم بوضع الايدى فى اماكن حساسة وفى مناطق تعد عوة فاردنا توضيح فقط كيف يتم رشم  المراة فالمسيحية ردا على المسلمين* حيث يسيرون وراء الشيطا[/FONT]ن[FONT=&quot] فالمسيح قد غلب ابليس عالجبل ونحن ابناء المسيح به ومن اجله وبواسطته سوف نفضح الشيطان بل سنركله ركله تطوح به من على قمه الجبل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فنحن ابناء المسيح ولا يقدر الشيطان ان يقف امامنا ليس لقوة شخصية بل بدون المسيح لا نقدر ان نفعل شىء بل عملا بقول الله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ، 16 وَلَكُمْ ضَمِيرٌ صَالِحٌ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ يَشْتِمُونَ سِيرَتَكُمُ الصَّالِحَةَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يُخْزَوْنَ فِي مَا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ كَفَاعِلِي شَر[FONT=&quot]
سنرد وبكل قوة على كل من يحاول ان يهاجم ويفترى على ايماننا
بنعمه المسيح
وبصلوات ام النور وجميع مصاف قديسه
و صلواتكم اليا
امين[/FONT]​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 أبريل 2011)

يقول المعاذ,هذا البحث عن أمر يتحير فيه المسيحي قبل المسلم وهو عن الرشم ! إن الرشم هو طقس كنسي تمارسه الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية القبطية ولكنه في الحقيقة لا يحدث ( مع إحترامي ) إلا في بيوت الدعارة .. !
قد يعترض البعض عن هذا اللفظ ولكن حقيقة كنت لا احب أن أكتب هذه الكلمة في  بحث لا أريد به إلا معرفة ما يحدث داخل الكنائس بل ويجهله الكثير من  النصارى ف. !فما هو الرشم وكيف تمارسه الكنيسة ؟
 وهل يوجد ما يوثق كلامي هذا ؟


ونرد عليه بكل ادب وبكل احترام فنقول سامحك الله ايها المجنون الكاذب فبيوت الدعارة لامثالك انت وعا...شة ,حينما تطلع لجنه الجنس وتتجوز الحريم وتبداء رحلتك الداعرة ودا طبعا فالاحلام لانك لن تنعم بيوم واحد فشىء يسمى الجنه
 بل انت مصيرك موت ونار مع حبيبك فكيف يحدث شىء داخل الكنائس ويجهله المسيحين(ولسنا نصارى)وهيا بنا لنتعرف على كيفيه رشم المراة بالميرون ايها الكاذب
 
يقول معاذ الكذاب
حقيقة مؤلمة وشيء مخجل . !إن الرشم هو أن يمده الكاهن يده في جميع أجزاء الجسم ( سواء جسم إمرأة أو رجل ) ونبدأ بالشرح من المراجع المسيحية لهذا الطقس الغريب
 
وفنقول له بطل كذب يا كدابا ولا كيف تدعو لدينكم بالكذب مش المفروض انك تبين محاسن دينك ان وجدت؟ولا تبين ان دينك بيبح الكذب كان عليك ان لا تكذب فالكاهن يمد يده فى جميع الاجزاء ليس للرجل ولا المراة بل الاطفال فقط
حيث لا خدش لحياء الاطفال ام  الكاهن يرشم فقط فى الاماكن المكشوفه وهيا بنا نرى* ماذا بقول البابا شنودة فى ردة *احب ان اطمنك اننا حينما نعمد امراه كبيرة,لا تنزل الى جرن المعمودية عارية تماما الاطفال .*فالمسيحية لا تخدش حياء انسان قط* ,فما بالك بامراة تمارس اقدس طقس كنسى فى حياتها انما تجحد الشيطان ,ثم تتلو الايمان اقرا بالايمان ,وهى لابسة كل ملابسها ..ثم نتركها فى حجرة المعمودية ونخرج*.**وحينئذ  تخلع ملابسها ,وتلبس تونيه او رداء ابيض,وتجلس على كرسى الى جوار   المعمودية.ثم يدخل الكاهن .فتصعد من على الكرسى وتهبط فجرن المعمودية   ويعمدها الكاهن بان يغطسها فى الماء ثلاث مرات باسم الثالوث*وتخرج من جرن المعمودية بمساعدة الكاهن او احدى الشماسات ويخرج الكاهن من حجرة المعمودية الى ان تخلع التونية او الرداء الذى نزلت  به فى المعمودية ,وتجفف نفسها وتلبس  ملابسها  الجديدة وبعد ان تلبسس ملابسها  يدخل الكاهن *ليدهنها بالميرون فى الاجزاء  الظاهرة من ملابسها مثل رئسها  ووجهها ويديها *ويمنحها الروح القدوس وان كان احد الاباء الاساقفة حاضرا ,يضع يده على رئسها وينفخ فى وجهها .ويقول "اقبلى الروح القدوس"وكما ترى عمو معاذ الذى لا يصلح الا لبياع جاز انك جاهل ولا تفهم شىء فالمسيحية فكفاكم جهل
لا يدعو للخجل فى كل هذاحتى الشباب أو الرجال الكبار في حال معموديتهم في تلك السن لا ينزلون لجرن المعمودية عراياشوفت يا معاذ يا كداب ان الكاهن لا يمس شىء من عورة المراة وايضا الرجل

 
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/03-Questions-Related-to-Theology-and-Dogma__Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/082-Baptizing-Women.html[/url]
[B][COLOR=Blue]ابقى خش الموقع واقراء كويس يا عمو[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=Blue]واليك هديه اخرى من الموقع نفسو فلعلم الموقع بنجاسة اتباع الشيطان[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=Blue]قالو تنويه بسيط[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=Blue] اقراء كدة يا امه ما انا بقارىء[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=Blue] 
[/COLOR][/B]
[IMG]http://www.is-tr.com/up//uploads/images/is-trf3fc220c4f.png
*
ولنقراء ما هو مكتوب فالموقع كى لا تقول اننا نتحدث دون دليل
فهذا سؤال جاء للبابا نصه*








*فكان رد البابا كالاتى*






*وهنكبرلك الصورة نظرا لانك ترتدى نظارة ومش بتشوف كويس*










معمودية شابة أيرلندية على يدالقمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج، ويُرى في الصورة كيف ترتدي
 تونية بيضاء كما أوضحنا في هذا المقال
 




+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_
+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_
+_+_+_+_



يقول عمو معاذ.موقف مؤلم ولا أصدقه إني  أعجب أن أجد هذا يحدث لإمرأة مثلاً كبيرة تبلغ مثلاً من العمر خمسة   وعشرون عاماً وهو يمد يده على جسدها ويمسح بهذا الزيت ويبدأ بالرأس ثم   الوجه ثم يذهب إلى القلب ؟ وطبعاً هو لم يصل إلى القلب وإنما الثدييان . !  وبعدها يذهب للسرة وبعدها يذهب إلى المؤخرة أو المقعدة وبعدها يذهب إلى  قدمها ويطلع بالأعلى حتى الورك الأيمن والأيسر وبعدها يصل إلى مكان عفة  المرأة وهو المثانة او الحالب ..... !
 
*وطبعا هو يتحدث عن فتاة تبلغ ال25عام اى فتاة بالغه مكتملة عقليا وجسديا وطبعا الجميع يعلم ان الرشم بالميرون لا يكون الا للاطفال فالصغر ,الا اذا كان هذا الشخص المتعمد هو شخص متنصر ترك الاسلام وجاء الى المسيحية ,وهو بذلك يريد ان يشكك من يريرد ان يتنصر فى هذا الطقس قائلا ان الكاهن يضع يدة فى اماكن حساسة فاضحا 
جهلة

* نقول لك لا تتعجب ولا تتالم لان من قال لك هذا لا يفهم شىء ولا يعرف شىء لان الكاهن لا يمسح قلب المراة ولا ثديانه ولا اوراك ولا المثانه ولا الحالب بل فقط كما قال البابا شنودة ف_*الكاهن لا يمس الا الوجه واليد والراس فقط*__*فمن اين لك بكل ما انت تقول به*_؟ فالافخاد والاوراك دى تجده عندكم انتم حيث كان كبيركم لا ياتيه الوحى الا بين اوراك صاحبته
والثديان دول تبع ارضاع العيال الكبير
 


:يقول معاذ:ـومن هنا نكون قد فهمنا ما هو طقس الرشم الذي تمارسه الكنيسة الارثوذكسية وتعتبره من الأسرار السبعة للكنيسة الارثوذكسية ..! لا  أعرف كيف لرجل يرضى لزوجته أو أمهِ أو أختهِ أو حتى أخته المسيحية بهذا   الرشم الذي لابد أن يمس كل مداخل ومخارج جسدها بكل تفاصيله ..!
 
*ونكرر نحن كلامنا ان  السيد معاذ يحدث المتنصرات  فى هذا البحث ,لانه يريد ان يرجعهم عن تقدمهم وقبولهم المسيحية,ولكن نقول لهذا الشيطان,عبثا تحاول لان كل  من المتنصريين لا يدخل المسيحية الا وهو قد فاهم ودرس كل شىء,وليس عن جهل مثلك ايها الكاذب *فنقول له كما قلت لك الكاهن لا يمس اى شىء مما قلت انت يا عمو بل فقط الراس والوجه واليدين

يقول ايضا الرشم شئ وثني أدخله القساوسة لدينهم لمتاع الدنيا وغير موجود داخل الكتاب المقدس !! 

وانا اقول له ااتى بدليل انه شىء وثنى اما انا فسوف ااتيك بدليل انه من الكتاب المقدس انظر معى كدة
(1يو 27: 2)."وأما أنتم فالمسحة التى أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم، ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن  يعلمكم  أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شىء، وهى حق وليست  كذباً. كما علمتكم  تثبتون فيه" 

(1يو2: 20)."وأما انتم فلكم مسحة من الدوس وتعلمون كل شئ"


 الرد على شبهة مجنون حول الاسرار الكنسية ‏موضوع مخصص للرد عليك ايها المعاذ
 http://is-tr.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19811[/URL][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5] 

يقول المعاذ[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]يعتقد  النصارى الأرثوذكس بأن الرشم من ضمن أسرار الكنيسة , ولكنهم في  الحقيقة  لا يأتون بما يؤمنون بدليل من الكتاب المقدس فهو مجرد إيمان أعمى ![/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]ولكن  في الحقيقة هذا الإيمان مستمد من الديانات المصرية الوثنية القديمة   والرهبنة بصورة عامة وهذا ما أكده الأنبا المتنيح يؤأنس أسقف الغربية في   تسجيل له وهذا رابط التسجيل [/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5] 
[COLOR=black]
+الرشم فالكتاب المقدس
انجيل يوحنا3-5
5أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ  يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ  اللَّهِ.6
واليك الرشم بالميرون
وايضا
1يوحنا2-20
20وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ وَتَعْلَمُونَ كُلَّ شَيْء
هذا كافى[/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5][COLOR=black]وان كنت ترغب فالمزيد فعليك بهذا الموضوع[/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]
[URL]http://is-tr.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19811[/URL]
[COLOR=black]اما بخصوص قولك ان الانبا يؤنس قال ان الرهبنه وثنيه[/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5] والرشم [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]فاقول لك كداب كداب زى قدوتك[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]

وهذا أحد رجال المقدس في سؤال له يقول :[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]أن جسم المرأة كاملاً يُمسح بالميرون ![/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]

[COLOR=black]والحقيقة قد استمعت الى كلام الاب الاسقف[/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]فما وجدت منه يقول اطلاقا ارشم المراءة فى اماكن حاسة[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5][COLOR=black]
كذبت هنا ايضا يا المعزة[/COLOR]

ويسئل الحج معاذ فيقول[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]سؤال ضروري [/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]قد يقول البعض أن هذا الرشم يتم للصغار فقط ؟[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]نقول أن الصغار والكبار والدليل على ذلك مثلاً[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]نفترض أن إمرأة كانت بروتستانتية مثلاً ودخلت الطائفة الارثوذكسية لابد من ممارسة هذا الطقس معها. [/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]
وأيضاً نفترض أنها قد تركت الارثوذكسية ورجعت لها مرة أخرى لابد من تعميدها ورشمها مرة أخرى . أليس كذلك ؟

[COLOR=Yellow]وطبعا معاذا عليان مش همه على البروستانية ولا على الارثوذكسية بل خوفة وقلقة من المتنصرات ويريد بشتى الطرق منعهم من ذلك ولكن هيهات [/COLOR]
[COLOR=Black]فنقول له نعم الرشم للاطفال الصغار يكون فكل مناطق الجسم [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]اما الكبار فلا يتم مسحهم فى اى مكان خارج[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=Black]
[/COLOR][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]اما بخصوص قولك [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]ان امراْة بروستانتية دخل الارثوذكسية[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5] فكل ما يحدث له هو مسحة فقط فى الوجة والراْس واليدين فقط يا عمو [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]اما ان تركت امراة الارثوذكسيه ثم عادت فلا يتم تعميدة مرة اخرى [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]لانه قد تعمدت من قبل[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5]
وهنا قد فضحت نفسك يا عمو معاذ [/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]فان كنت تفهم شىء فالمسيحة [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]لما قلت ان المراة العائدة يتم معموديته [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=Black]
[/COLOR][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]تعيش وتاخذ غيرة[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5] تعالى نتاكد كدة مما انا اقوله [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]لنقراء فالكتاب المقدس[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5][COLOR=Black](أف5:4).[/COLOR] [/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5] [COLOR=Indigo]رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ، إِيمَانٌ وَاحِدٌ، مَعْمُودِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ,[/COLOR]

[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]وايضا [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5]فى كتاب البابا اللاهوت المقارن-1[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]يقول[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=Black] البابا[/COLOR][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]ولذلك نحن لا يمكن مطلقاً أن نعيد معمودية إنسان تعمد في كنيسة لها نفس [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]إيماننا الأرثوذكسي.[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5]
[URL="http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/His-Holiness-Pope-Shenouda-III-Books-Online/31-Lahout-Mokaran-1/Comparative-Theology-22-CH02-Baptism-19-Again.html"]http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic...-19-Again.html[/URL]
[COLOR=Black]
واخيرا اقول للقارىء الفاهم والنبيه [/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]لماذا كل هذا الهجوم على معموديه النساء[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]واتهامه بما ليس فيه[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5] حقدا وزورا[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5]
بكل تاكيد لان معاذ وغيره يعلمون ان[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5] كثير من اتباع الشيطان  يدخلون المسيحيه[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5] كما قال القطعانى [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][URL="http://alrasol.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A9-%D9%85%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%88%D9%86-%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85-%D9%8A%D8%AA%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%84-%D9%84%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4/"][/URL]


فاراد ان يجعل الناس تنفر مما وصله هو اليهم [/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5]ولكن هيهات لكل مغفل يظن انه يقدر ان يمنع الناس عن المسيح[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5]
من ذا الذى يفصلنى عن المسيح[/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][FONT=Arial][COLOR=Black][SIZE=5][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5] اشدة ام ضيق؟[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT] ام خطر ام ماذا يا اتباع الشيطان؟؟؟؟
اخبرونى..........
[FONT=Arial][COLOR=DarkGreen][SIZE=5] 

[FONT=Andalus][SIZE=7]والمجد لله دائما[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/FONT][COLOR=DarkGreen]

[/COLOR]  [/CENTER]
[RIGHT][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=DarkRed][FONT=Andalus][SIZE=7][COLOR=Red][U]بقلم سرجيوس
رجاء محبة نشر الرد فى كل مكان عالنت وعلى الفيس بوك لفضح الشيطان,
[/U][/COLOR] [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/RIGHT]
[/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## athanasuos_1 (26 أبريل 2011)

ياريت يفهم ويتعلم ويبطلوا جهل بقي
ربنا يبارك تعب المحبة :696ks:


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أبريل 2011)

*مسحة الروح القدس موجودة من كنيسة العهد القديم وكان الكهنة والملوك والانبياء بيسمحوا بزيت مقدس لتخصيصهم وتقديسهم لالههم 
وبعد مجئ المسيح ومصالحة البشر مع الله الاب افاض بروحه على كل بشر
**يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ، فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ، وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَمًا.*
*سر مسحة الميرون معمول فى القديسة فى اول عصورها
كتاب الاهوت العقيدى للانبا غريغوريوس*




*ومرجعيتها الكتابية *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك يا غالي 
علي الرد الاكثر
من رائع
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع!!​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أبريل 2011)

*سر الميرون رئيس الشمامسة اسكندر حنا
اولا يتكلم عن مرجعيتها الرسولية 




ويتكلم عن ان هذا العمل كان معمول بيه فى كنيسة العهد القديم بمسح كل ما يقدس للرب الاله








المسيحية (كنيسة العهد الجديد)امتداد طبيعى لكنيةس العهد القديم 
كان قديما بيدشن الملوك والكهنة والانبياء ويخصصوا لله بمسحة مقدسة وبعد المسيح اصبح الكل مدشن ومخصص للمسيح بروح الله بدهن المؤمنين بمسحة مقدسة لسكنى روح الله
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (27 أبريل 2011)

يقول القديس اكليمندس الاسكندري و هو من اباء القرن الثاني..
وليس من المراهم والمساحيق المعطرة، والسماح لها دائما مسحه مع الميرون  الحياء، والبحث عن سروره في مرهم الروح القدس، و. هذا المرهم رائحةالمسيح  طيبة تستعد لتلاميذه، ومما يزيد من مرهم من المكونات العطرية السماوية.
ANF02. Fathers of the Second Century: Hermas, Tatian, Athenagoras, Theophilus, and Clement of Alexandria (Entire)..Chapter VIII.—On the Use of Ointments and Crowns
ويقول العلامه ترتليان من القرن الثالث
"الميرون" الذي هو "مرهم"؛ التي، عندما أدلى الروحية، مفروشة اسما مناسبا للرب، لأنه كان "مسحه" انه مع روح الله الآب، كما هو مكتوب في أعمال الرسل : "لحقا كانوا مجتمعين معا في هذه المدينة
ANF03. Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian
Chapter VII.—Of the Unction.
ويقول القديس اوغسطين من القرن الرابع
وبهذه الطريقة أيضا، لقد كانت المملكة لشاول بنفسه، الذي كان بالتأكيد مستهجن ومرفوض ، في ظل وجوده بالمملكة لم يأت بعد الذي يجب أن يبقى إلى الأبد.  والحقيقة أن زيت الذي تم مسحه هو، و من ذلك الميرون إنه وهو يدعى يسوع المسيح
NPNF1-02. St. Augustine's City of God and Christian Doctrine.Of the Jewish Priesthood and Kingdom
وهناك الكثير


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخوتى عالتعليق والمرور
الذى اثرى الحوار
الرب يبارككم


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2011)

تموضع اضافات الاخوة فى البحث لعمله كتاب
ورجاء نشر الرد بقدر الامكان لفضح الشيطان


----------



## amalon (29 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع!
شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات المفيدة جدا
بوركت يدك أخي سرجيوُس


----------



## rimonda (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الرب يباركك اخي ويعوض تعبك ويزيدك معرفة كمان وكمان


----------



## staregypt (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ليه بقى الرد الصريح والواضح ده مش موضوع عندهم هناك!!!!!!!!!فى منتدياتهم 
يعنى نرد عليهم فى مكان مش موجودين هما فيه ؟ايه الفايدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرب يبارك الجميع وشكرا لتشجيع حضارتكم


> ليه بقى الرد الصريح والواضح ده مش موضوع عندهم هناك!!!!!!!!!فى منتدياتهم
> يعنى نرد عليهم فى مكان مش موجودين هما فيه ؟ايه الفايدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


1-وهل اضعه ثم يقومون بحذف الموضوع كعادتهم؟
2\ الرد موضوع فى قسم الرد عالشبهات فمن يريد معرفة الرد سوف يجده ولكن من يريد (ولا الضالين امين)لن يبحث
الرب معك


----------



## staregypt (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ايوه انا عارفة للاسف بيحزفوا الردود المقنعة عليهم علشان يبينوا اننا ما عندناش رد على كلامهم السافل
عموما شكرا ليك:new5::new5::new5:


----------



## girgis2 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع هام جدااا
شكرااا ليكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعاااا ويعوض تعبكم
*​


----------



## jesus_son012 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

لليه كدة رديتوا وخليتوا وجهه ذى السمسمة

الرب يبارككم رد جميل وزى الفل


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

المسيحيه شعارها الطهاره والعفة فلاتعتقد ان قوانين الكنيسه تغفل عن هذا فاذ سمحت الظروف لاحد السيدات ان تتوجه لسر المعموديه وهى كبيره مكتملة الانوثه يضع الاب الكاهن ذلك فى الاعتبار فيرشمه فى الاشياء الظاهره التى لاتخدش طهارته وعفتها لان ذلك شعارنا الطهاره والعفه


----------



## Basilius (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*خبيث ودنىء يضحك على تابعيه الاغبياء الجهله *


----------

